# Replamin Gel...results?



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay, it's been 2 or 3 weeks since a lot of folks have started with the gel...and this thread can hang around as more people pass that two-three week mark. So, results? What changes, if any, have you seen in your goats since you started using it? How easy or difficult was it for you to administer? Good points, bad points, no change...post them here!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I had 2 that wouldn't touch it for anything, one that would run you over for it and the rest thought it was ok. However, I have seen no changes at all. Most of my goats looked good to begin with, but it had been a while since I bolused so I gave everybody some. I did have one doe that has good color and coat, but a fishtail, she still has the fishtail. Can any other deficiencies cause that? The two calves I gave it to are looking better though.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

How long, so far, have you been using it, thermopkt?

ETA: And is the doe with the fishtail one of the ones that liked it? I had two does with fishtails, and it took several weeks to grow back in, although the rest of the coat improved very quickly.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> How long, so far, have you been using it, thermopkt?


Just over two weeks.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~smiles~ Okay, sorry, I was adding an edit while you were posting.

Did you do single, weekly doses at first, or did you double up the first dose like I did? I DO want to hear both positive and negative, or unchanged results. You are a bit over two weeks, Alice is a bit over 3 weeks. I'd like to get times and types of changes down for different herds.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I've done weekly doses. I don't want to overdose, although I don't know how much of a concern that is. Everybody else already had soft, shiny coats. So does the fishtail doe so it just may take me a while to get the tail taken care of.

Oh, and this doe liked it fine, just wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a theory that after the first couple of doses (once they understand what it tastes like and their body gets an idea to associate the taste with the trace minerals) that the more they need it, the more they like it. So I was asking to see if it played out in real life.

According to the label, in highly stressed or obviously deficient animals, you can dose them once a day for a week. I have not done it that much, like you, to make sure I don't overdose. But I have done a dose two days in a row, then waited a week.

Oh, and my DH told me, a week after he had been putting it into practice, that *he* (without even ASKING ME! Grrr!) had been putting a 1/2 cc dose in the bottles for the 5 month old and 6 month old doelings. No signs of overdose or any trouble, for those that would like that information.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Can someone post a link to the original post? I would really like to give it a try.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleuberry eats it from the syringe. I have to force it on Ginger & Star, but once it's in their mouth, they stop fighting the syringe. Star is looking great.... She's black with tan trim & she's shiney & dark now.... Ginger's coat is softer, but otherwise she still looks fuzzy.... That may just be how she is though, because I shaved her in May after I bolused & the new hair came in looking fluffy, not sleek & smooth... It's like it can't lay down fully.... Looks silly 

Bleuberry looks the same, but she is my doe I don't have to bolus nearly as often & she looked great before.

Tonka thinks I'm poisoning him..... Which sucks because he NEEDS it (fish tail) but fighting a stinky buck in rut isn't fun, so I didn't get dose #2 in him..... Austin liked it the 1st time (he's in rough shape, gonna take some time to see results), but turned his nose up at the second dose..... He's tall & has a wicked scur, so forcing dose #2 on him got me a nice gouge across my chest & shoulder..... 

May just bolus the boys & then try the Replamin again after rut when they aren't so disgusting.

Rose, my black Nubian doeling (March kid) was showing some coppery areas on her spine & was feeling kind of coarse..... Gave her 2cc, then another 2cc three days later (meant to do it the day after the first dose, but forgot)....... She started shedding worse than a dog by day 6, & now she's soft again with no coppery stripes...... Repeated her 2cc a week after the 2nd dose.

Tricks looks faded, but coat is still soft.... She's had a go of it.... Mutant coccidia & ecoli back to back really took it's toll... She's not as shiney as the other kids, but weight and everything else is good..... May try her on a tiny dose starting this weekened to see if it helps.

Only problem I have with Replamin is the price. Ordering a tube with handling fees puts it only $2.00 cheaper than my 50lbs of Right Now Onyx. Going to see if my local vet supply can start stocking it.

Sent Jeffers an email asking if they could stock it, then I could just order a few tubes when I do my yearly big order (with no handling fees & free shipping), but they never responded. :grump:


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I've given 3 doses now. My goats didn't look bad before but they were in need of boluses. I had a few with fishtails that haven't started growing back. The mosquitoes and flies have been bad and I can hear their tails beating against things so a lot of that could be hair loss from that. 
One of my new goats, Fulla, looked deficient and just never shed out her brown guard hairs. She's black. She has shed out the brown hairs now and a lady I know was out looking at my girls the other day and asked if she was wet. She has really shined up. 
As for milk production it's hard to say because our weather has been so wonky. I'm only milking 5 of them and their production is still good and the milk tastes great. I have noticed that udder texture has been much smoother. 
Dh has decided that we need to sell the hard to catch goats because it shouldn't take an hour to Replamin 19 goats. It takes around 10 minutes to do 17 of them (that includes scratches and treats) and 50 to catch and administer it to the 2. Enticing with grain doesn't work either. They know when something is up. They do this with feet trimming, shots, worming, etc. Grrrrr! 

I will post pictures of Fulla later. It appears that Photobucket is down.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Shayana, the original thread can be found here.

Some folks have had, and will have, dramatic results. Especially people that do a lot of dry-lotting, or their pastures were once farm land. (Mine was farmland in the early 1900's, as was a lot of places around here, and the land STILL hasn't recovered a century later, and is mostly only good for pasture.)

People with balanced, mineral rich soils and good pastures will probably see less dramatic results, or perhaps nothing at all.

Crystal, I have been doing 5cc doses. You are only doing 2 cc doses? You have the regular Replamin, right, instead of the Replamin Plus? Is 2 ccs the recommended dosage on the label for it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After three weeks, 5 cc per goat, they have kitten fur! LOVELY. Their udder skin is softer, too.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay. Here is a before of Fulla.











And Fulla today. You can still see a bit but that's pretty good for 3 doses.












She's really not as skinny as she looks in the picture. She's actually putting on weight.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I read both threads but don't recall seeing anything on whether or not anyone is or plans to give this stuff to pregnant goats?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

FrogTacos, I gave it to my pregnant goats. See the thread on "Babies are coming! Babies are here!" Brie and Mardi popped with 1 buckling and 3 doelings between them, all happily standing and nursing shortly after birth, and absolutely NO issues with any of the babies. I didn't even give Bo-Se shots.

I might add it is Brie and Mardi's 3rd freshening, and they are SHOCKING me on what they are putting in the milk bucket. They are Minis, and on Day 3 after kidding, Mardi is doing over 3lbs per milking, and Brie is at 4.5 lbs per milking. Brie, at least, looks likely to peak at a gallon a day or more, and she is a Mini!

They have both been on the weekly Replamin dose for the last 3 1/2 months.

My oopsy-bred doeling is also on the gel.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, andabigmac, she got black and shiny! What a pretty girl!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

That is good to know, I have 4 - 6 preggies, with more to be bred next month. Wanted to be sure before I planted 2 headed babies!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your recommendation of the Replamin. Her ugly brown was driving me crazy.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ Well, use in goats is off-label, but according to the manufacturer, it is safe for pregnant and lactating cows, horses, and pigs. So I took the chance. Besides, the only things in the Replamin are bio-available vitamins, minerals, and probiotics, so nothing either by itself, or together, which should cause any problems with breeding, pregnancy, or delivery.

In fact, it should HELP some, as vitamin and mineral lacks are causes for does not settling well, or having singles, etc. I'll know more in spring. They were not getting it at the time they were bred, so I don't know if it helps, hinders, or anything like that for sure...but from the ingredients, it *should* either help out, or be a neutral factor.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

andabigmac, have you tried it on your other goats as well, and if so, have you noticed a change in their coats? My two chamoisee girls didn't change much in color, but OH could I tell a difference in the feel of their coats!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

The rest of them were pretty slick and shiny. I have noticed udder softness has improved. Spots also has some dry skin on her neck that seems to be clearing up. 

I have high hopes for the stuff.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread! I've been wanting to know how it was working before ordering any!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Caliann, Dora, the goat you were helping me with that had mange and barber pole worms got replacmin plus 5cc x 3 days and has been getting a weekly dose for 4 weeks now in addition to redcell daily. Of coarse also treated with ivomec plus twice also.

This girl looks like a different goat. She is slick, shiney and black as night. She is still thin but gaining weight. I thought I had her dried up but she is back in milk with full force. Her body really likes the regime she is on. I can't wait to see what she looks like with another 10 lbs on her.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

W00T! Oh, CJ, it is so good to hear that Dora is now doing so well and recovering well too! Thank you for the update!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> Shayana, the original thread can be found here.
> 
> Some folks have had, and will have, dramatic results. Especially people that do a lot of dry-lotting, or their pastures were once farm land. (Mine was farmland in the early 1900's, as was a lot of places around here, and the land STILL hasn't recovered a century later, and is mostly only good for pasture.)
> 
> ...


Nope, 5cc for the big goats. Gave 2cc to Rosie, the doeling who recently turned 5 months old.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I only have my 1 adult doe & wether that I kept from my old herd & then the 2 young does' that are 3 months old & today will be the 3rd week. I did give the 2 adults a dose 1 day & then another dose the 2nd day then just once a week after that. My wethers coat before felt kind of course & seemed to be shedding or loosing hair when I'd pet him. He is so soft, shiny & not shedding like he was before but his little fishtail hasn't grown in yet but I know it will.
I'm keeping them all on a once a week treatment from now on. I do have the loose mineral out still but no one really seems to be in it much.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

My herd has had it 2 times and no change. BUT I was having sone zinc/copper problems from the mineral I fed thru winter and I was gave everyone a dose of multi min back in June and changed back to a better quality mineral. Anyway the multi min really made them look nice but they kick and scream from it so the replamin is a much nicer option with more minerals.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have given 2 doses so far. I don't expect any big change because mine are looking good right now. I am waiting to see if this will replace the copper bolus and Right Now Onyx minerals. Flossie sucks it right out the syringe. Frankie and Gretta have to be straddled and dosed, Pony and Tinker get it in their bottle. (no I have not been able to wean them yet) Pony has a sensitive stomach and both times after using the replamin he has had green clumpy berries the next day. 
I just realized that 5 cc's equals 1 teaspoon so next week I will try putting it on a cracker for Gretta and Frankie.  
I got it all over my shirt so I will let you know if it stains clothes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking it really takes that third dose and then a few days to start seeing the effects.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My 2 adult goats got their 4th dose yesterday & I can really see a difference in them especially my wether. His hair was course but now is very soft, also had a fish tail but I expect that to take longer to grow out. The doe is dark brown & there were a few spots I saw the hair was changing color & she's looking better too.

The 2 young does' I just bought only just got there 3rd dose yesterday but of course since they were so young they already looked good so I didn't dose them 2 days in a row to start with like I did the adult goats.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I gave my nilla a double dosing and now today they'll get the normal weekly dose for the 3rd time. nilla is the one with 4 day milk, and yesterday, *knocking on wood very hard!* I was able to use even 5 day old milk to make some cheddar, it was very creamy. didn't see a lot of shedding or anything, but they were in fair shape to start. milk amts haven't changed either, but maybe this 3rd dosing will show new results.


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

I'm still gutted that I cant get the Replamin here in NZ, but I have ordered the Pro-Dosa Boost complex paste for horses that you found for me Calianne. If you've ever encountered the kiwi spread Marmite, that is what it smells like! But it tastes like a health shop smells if that makes any sense....sort of yeast and vitamin pills....

I gave Salma a blob on a slice of apple one day, then forced in another blob the next, and now I'll go to weekly blobs (about a teaspoon) until it's all gone. If it improves her condition I'll order more - it's not cheap. It's been just over a week and I cant say I see big changes yet, but as she's due in a week or so (I found the calendar!) it's hard to tell, proof will be in her summer coat, maintaining healthy weight and in the milk bucket. 

She doesnt love or hate it. If I put it in her grain she eats around it then walks thru it and tramps the paste about in the grass(grrrrr) but if I take it out as a treat, she snorks it down on a bit of fruit. I think being hand-fed IS the treat. Especially if the horse is watching. Go figure, it's all psychology


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~

Hmmmm, do your custom officials check private packages? As in, if I were to send you a box of say, quilt scraps, and a tube of Replamin was pushed off of the shelf by a cat and fell into the box just before I taped it up to ship it, would that cause any trouble? Because you KNOW how cats are.

I have had your Kiwi Marmite. I have had the Aussie Vegamite. I do not understand how ya'll can ENJOY that stuff. ~shudders~

Then again, if you visited here, you might not find our special, Texas, deep fried butter to be the treat that I find it to be, either.


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

Hahaha! Yes, I also have a very naughty cat. That might work, but I used to work for NZ Post and they x-ray *all* packages incoming. If something is not declared they open it, take out the item, but if you do declare vitamin paste with quilting fabric they might think it a bit suspicious....I would hate for your cat to be charged with importing illicit substances...
Most likely it'd be a waste of money to try - but thank you kindly for the offer! I will keep looking for the best NZ mineral paste I can find.

Marmite/Vegemite is definitely something you need to be raised on to enjoy. And battles rage within families, meaning most houses have a jar of each, eg my husband wont eat marmite, but I cannot abide vegemite. To foreigners they taste the same, and it's probably debatable which muck is worse I guess!!! Hmmm deep fried butter sounds....interesting....DH is excited by just the name if the dish. He is devoted to clogging his arteries as young as possible. 

Have you got a recipe I could try? (I'll take out a life insurance policy on him)


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

As a Texan, I would be remiss in not aiding someone to an early heart attack. We are full believers in "Dam the cholesterol! Full speed ahead!" Which is why we invented Deep Fried Ice Cream...because nothing can be so bad for you that it cannot be made worse by deep frying it. 

Recipe is simple:

Take a pound of butter, a half cup of sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg to taste. Soften the butter to room temp (but don't melt) and gently mix the ingredients until blended well. spoon butter onto a cookie sheet and form a kind of log with it. Put it back into the refrigerator to become firm.

Once firm, slice into a bunch of circles, about a centimeter thick, and coat with graham cracker crumbs. Arrange on wax paper and put it in your freezer. They must freeze HARD. A deep freezer is best for this.

Once you are sure they are hard, heat your oil until water skitters off of it. Quickly drop your butter rounds into the oil and fry until they are just crisp. Remove and allow to drain for 2 minutes.

Eat.  Some folks dust them with powder sugar before serving, and they can be dipped in warm compote or preserves for variety.


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for sharing!! I cannot wait to try this on my little herd.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Tabgirl said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing!! I cannot wait to try this on my little herd.


*grin* The Replamin, or the deep-fried butter? :gaptooth:


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

My goats got their second dose this week and Mabel, who had such awful coarse hair, now has a smooth, soft coat of fur. I can't wait for the month or two mark when I am sure that she will be like a whole new goat.


----------

